# What do you think of JME?



## JamesWolverine (May 23, 2016)

He's old schooooooooooooooool!


----------



## HEKTOS (May 23, 2016)

Please stop making these shit threads.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> Please stop making these shit threads.


Seconded, take this to the music thread


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

I prefer JMI. Good focusers.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

@JamesWolverine Why you always bringing spoons to gun fights?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @JamesWolverine Why you always bringing spoons to gun fights?


And you don't stop and you don't stop


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And you don't stop and you don't stop


Dude was like 17 when he made this.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


R.I.P Nate Dogg.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)




----------



## loftygoals (May 23, 2016)

Man don't care.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 23, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2016)

What do you think of HIV?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What do you think of HIV?


 Once they lost T4 and took on that new drummer ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Once they lost T4 and took on that new drummer ...
> 
> View attachment 3689380


Huh? I thought you'd remove that g/d acetominophen, what is wrong with you, chasing that shit with mucomyst?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Huh? I thought you'd remove that g/d acetominophen, what is wrong with you, chasing that shit with mucomyst?


 Naaaah I have the liver of Prometheus! I don't need no stinking Mucomyst, but will gladly accept a donation of Raptor-B-Gon!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Naaaah I have the liver of Prometheus! I don't need no stinking Mucomyst, but will gladly accept a donation of Raptor-B-Gon!
> 
> View attachment 3689415


I told you to leave that fire shit alone but nooooooooooooo you knew better huh


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I told you to leave that fire shit alone but nooooooooooooo you knew better huh



Destiny has no conscience.


----------



## HEKTOS (May 27, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (May 27, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (May 27, 2016)




----------

